# 22  Magnum for coyotes.



## Boot

Please, ladies and gentlemen, let's not turn this into a thread on whether or not the 22 Mag is the ideal coyote caliber. I know there may be better and bigger rounds for taking coyotes at extended ranges, however, due to where I can hunt, the 22 Mag rimfire will be my chosen gun for the task. With that being said, I want to hear from the guys and gals that use the 22 Mag to hunt small game, and varmints. I am specifically looking for info on what ammo you use with success, or have used, and didn't like. I'm not so much concerned with the accuracy of a given round, as I am with the bullet performance on the animal itself. I'll take several of the top recomendations to the range, and see what my rifle likes best, and go from there. I'd very much like to hear from anyone that hunts coyotes, bobcats or other small game, and has first hand reviews on what bullet type/weight/brand has really performed well for them. All of my shots will be at less than 150yds, with most being at 80yds or less. I am very aware that bullet placement is the most important issue, but would like to have an idea of what to expect from a few different types of bullets that folks have had good results with, or what to stay away from.  And any of you .17HMR guys out there that want to chime in, please do, as my hunting partner will be using that for our coyote hunts.  Thanks in advance, and we will appreciate any help, advice, hints, tips, or tricks of the trade as this is the first time we've seriously wanted to start hunting anything smaller than deer.


----------



## gamudslinger88

Always wondered that myself


----------



## chase870

40 grain solid copper jacket you should get good results


----------



## cmghunter

30 grain remington V max


----------



## danny-s

30gr winchester supreme hasnt failed me yet


----------



## DeepweR

danny-s said:


> 30gr winchester supreme hasnt failed me yet



By the looks of your avatar. U aint lie'n. kill'em all.


----------



## scoggins

pretty much any of them with Ballistic tips will do the trick if you use proper placement.

especially within 150


----------



## Randy

I have experience with both the 22 mag and the 17 hmr.  While have lost one to the 22 mag, I lost many tobthe 17 hmr.  I do not recommend the 17 hmr for yotes.

Just about any of the 22 mag loads will work so I would use the one that is the most accurate in tour gun.  Mine like the Remington VMax.  I still prefer my 204 Ruger or AR 223 but as you say, some places you have to use the rimfire.


----------



## ejs1980

I've allways liked a cci maxi mag in a hollow point. Sometimes all you can find are jacketed. I also like the remington v-max. Either one will work inside 100. You may be able to stretch it to 150 but make sure you practice at that range. Most of my experience with the 22 mag on yotes have been hunting gut piles/scraps. My uncles hunting club has a spot where they allways dump the gut buckets and we put a stand about 40 yards from it. Most of the shots I made were 30-60 yards and both the cci maxi mag and remington loads do well at that range but so would a shotgun. If you can shoot a shotgun where you are hunting (it is safer than a 22 mag but louder) and you have a hunting partner you may want one to shoot the 22 mag the other a shotgun. Good luck.


----------



## FishinMech

I like the remington vmax bullets they are a ballistics tip and the are some awesome bullets.


----------



## John Waddell

I've got a Ruger 77/22 (Leupold 3x9x40 V II) in 22mag. and it shoots most rounds well. The one I shoot the most is the Win. 40gr. JHP. This is the rifle I have in my truck on any given day. From the bench last weekend I shot 15 rounds at 100yds.( 5 rnds at a time) in a 1" group with only 2 outside the rest of the shots. I have taken a couple yotes, many beaver, tons of squirrels and who knows what else with it. A few years back I dropped a doe in her tracks (head shot) that had a broken hind leg that appeared to have had an injury from a fence or car. I think the 22 mag. is the most under-rated caliber around. I bought some 40gr. solids the other day to use on a hog hunt in a few weeks.  I am confident it will do the job with proper shot placement. Needless to say, I am an avid fan of the 22 mag. and would put it up against any of the .22 centerfires within 150 yds. on anything except a big hog.


----------



## Craig Knight

cmghunter said:


> 30 grain remington V mag



x2 on these lil bad boys. Killed a coule of yotes with them. Felt like I was deer hunting again with them dropping in their tracks from neck shots about 40-50 yards out.


----------



## danny-s

iv had more run offs with those remington accutip v mags than anything else  , i tested them in ballistics gel and 7 out of 10 failed to expand at all . but of course a fmj in a neck shot will do it. the only round that iv tested that has worked 100% of the time is the winchester supremes.  i second you randy , the 17 is a fluke. i wouldnt recommend it to anyone


----------



## bfriendly

Rem Accutip V.......this is the exit hole, but from about 15 yards so no, I dont think it had a chance to Expand

At the range we shot a box of Cheap stuff(Winchester in a white box?) that jammed several times.........the Rems and Hornadys smelled better than the cheap stuff too........I have been very happy with any CCI.

I have killed three hogs with the Rem Accutip V. @ fairly Close range <50yards.......

I shoot what I can find, right now I have Hornadys in there, but have not had a shot at anything with them yet. Hopefully that will change SOON!


----------



## danny-s

like i said 7 out of 10, maybe you had one of the 3 that does, or of course i could of had a faulty lot of accutips , theres a ton of variables to account for, but at 30 yards the gel doesnt lie


----------



## JKnieper

Hello all.  I am new guy to the forum and would appreciate your help.  I have a question for you yote hunters.  I plan to shoot some of these critters in the next few months and I was reading the DNR regs last week to make sure I am legal when I hit the woods.  If I read the regs correctly it looks like coyotes are considered small game.  If they do in fact fall under the small game regs are you not limited to rimfire weapons?  I would think that a .22LR is not the ideal bullet to take coyotes and it's certainly not what the hunting community would consider as a typical coyote round.  I was hoping to thin down the population and get some practice with my deer rifle at the same time.  Thanks.

P.S. I'm hunting on private land.


----------



## treemanjohn

Remington 40 grain softpoints are nasty nasty bullets. Everyone with a 22 mag should try them


----------



## cmghunter

JKnieper said:


> Hello all.  I am new guy to the forum and would appreciate your help.  I have a question for you yote hunters.  I plan to shoot some of these critters in the next few months and I was reading the DNR regs last week to make sure I am legal when I hit the woods.  If I read the regs correctly it looks like coyotes are considered small game.  If they do in fact fall under the small game regs are you not limited to rimfire weapons?  I would think that a .22LR is not the ideal bullet to take coyotes and it's certainly not what the hunting community would consider as a typical coyote round.  I was hoping to thin down the population and get some practice with my deer rifle at the same time.  Thanks.
> 
> P.S. I'm hunting on private land.


Sent you a PM


----------



## Buckhead

Under normal circumstances, I think the .22 mag is a 75 yard gun with very little room for error.  While I haven't taken a yote with my .22 mag, I have taken a large racoon, a fox and a bobcat.  I prefer Remmy Premiers or the CCI TNT 30 grain loads.  The Premiers are more accurate in my gun, but the TNT loads perform unlike any other up close.  It is a Speer bullet with a large hollow point that really expands, yet holds together.  Good penetration and a high poof factor.  Go to the Rimfire Central website.  There is a forum devoted to .22 mag loads.  You will learn more than you wanted to know.


----------



## c2607

I have only tried  coyote hunting once,  I used my 22 mag. with 40 grain CCI hollow points and had good luck with them


----------



## SongDogSniper

+1 for the 40 gr CCI


----------



## Boot

Thanks guys, for the info and tips. Keep  'em coming if anybody else has a favorite bullet for the coyotes.


----------



## irocz2u

cci  tnt  45 gr


----------



## weekender

lost one 175 yds with 40gr hollow point, hit appeared to be a heart shot, I could instantly see heavy blood from that distance but I tracked him 100 yds to where he crossed a property line I could not cross. Had good blood all the way. I'm sure he died but I didn't get him. I know that was pushing the range for this gun, but it's all I could get my hands on at the time and the coyotes had been reaking havick on my guineas.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster

CCI Maxi Mag plus Vs and the CCI V-Max all in the 30 grains they all seem to work great for me


----------



## Randy

cmghunter said:


> 30 grain remington V max



Me too.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*nongame species*



JKnieper said:


> ...  If I read the regs correctly it looks like coyotes are considered small game.  If they do in fact fall under the small game regs are you not limited to rimfire weapons?  ...
> 
> P.S. I'm hunting on private land.



The way I read the regs, coyotes are non-game species. Not big game, not small game, but "nongame."
The only time you'd be limited as to what type of firearm to hunt them with is when you're on a WMA, and then you follow the rules for what season it is and what you're hunting on the WMA.


----------



## Boneskull

There is you a fox that was dispatched with a 22 Mag earlier today.


----------



## Jeb

Thinking about selling my 22 mag if anyone interested. Marlin SS Bull Barrel with SS bipod and 2 SS 7-rd clips and simmons 3x9x40, less than 100 rds down the barrel. If interested pm me.
                Thanks,
                   Jeb


----------



## redbone_inthe_blood

scoggins said:


> pretty much any of them with Ballistic tips will do the trick if you use proper placement.
> 
> especially within 150



i got to agree...


----------

